# Brownish stains on white.



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Every now and again i seem to get light brownish marks once pressed. 

Looks like a coffee type stain. 

The poly tshirts are covered... So i dont think its coming from the platen.. 


Thanks


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Check the inside of the shirt where the white ink is printed. Does it look burnt? polyester can start burning at lower temperatures and bleed thru the white ink. Have to use low temp curing ink to avoid burning the shirt as the ink can get hotter than the rest of the shirt and cook the material. Also if you are using a old teflon sheet it could be degrading from use.


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Im using dye sublimation inks on a white polyester tshirt. 

The settings remain the same... May do half a dozen then one will have a stain.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Oops. You didn't specify method used in printing. Try reposting question with more details. I'm sure someone will help u out. Have a good day


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Cheers... Thought this was the Dye Sub forum. 

Thinks it must be ink coming from somewhere. 

Was just wondering if there was another reason.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

What are you using to cover the shirts? ...and can you post a photo?


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Have covered the shirts with a3 white paper have also brown paper... There is a random brownish mark.. Like a coffee stain... Havent got a pic at the moment... Will post one as soon as i can. 

Thanks


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

No need for pics, that happened do to liquid contamination, most likely sweat, even plain water causes this, you can easily clean it with a 50/50 solution of peroxide and water, just wet a clean cloth towel preferably microfiber, rubb it and like magic it disappear. 😉


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like magic.... These tops were sealed in a bag before being press... May have been contaminated by some means though.... Is this similar to removing yellowing marks on cotton. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Hopefully that's what it is, and yes if it is what I'm talking about, then yes the same happen in both, cotton and polyester.


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Wouldn't the moisture be removed pre press... before applying the transfer paper... 

Will give it a go... Thanks again.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

wipe your heat press around the edges with a clean used shirt. if the shirt you are using to clean with has the same stain it is coming from the edges of the press . They ALL collect moisture around the edges.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Steff1968 said:


> Im using dye sublimation inks on a white polyester tshirt.
> 
> The settings remain the same... May do half a dozen then one will have a stain.


 What is your "covering"? Suggest don't use Teflon. Use kraft paper or parchment and throw it away after pressing.

Other than that sounds like your t-shirts have picked up moisture or are not clean from your supplier.


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. 
I normally use brown paper or a3 white sheets. 

Hopefully now i can avoid them. 
Thanks everyone.. Much appreciated.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Steff1968 said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> I normally use brown paper or a3 white sheets.
> 
> Hopefully now i can avoid them.
> Thanks everyone.. Much appreciated.


So what was the cause of the brown spots?


----------



## Steff1968 (May 3, 2014)

Dont know yet.... For sure. 
But if one of these solutions work I'll report back. 

Thanks


----------

